# 6 year old, 2 year olds, and 1 year old - Disneyland, Legoland or Sea World?



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

I have two kids and my sister has 2. We will be visiting my sister in a few months. At the time, mine will be 6 and a couple weeks shy of 3. Hers will be a few months shy of 3 and 15 months.

So, a 6 year old, 2 2 year olds, and a 15 month old.

We are thinking about Disneyland, Sea World, and Legoland.

Given the kids ages, which is likely most suited to them? Most of the rides at Legoland have a 34-36 inch minimum height. That is fine for my 2 year old as she is already that tall, but my nephew is not. Are we better off waiting until next year for Legoland? But then the 15 month old would be 2 and also too short for the rides. So maybe wait 2 more years? But then my 6 year old would be 8 - would she outgrow Legoland by then?

What about Disneyland or Sea World? Are the 2 year olds too young?


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

We did disneyland in CA, my 5 yr old dd loved it. I am sure your littler ones won't really remember any of it.

I wouldn't go to seaworld just because I don't agree with it. My older boys LOVE legoland..

I don't really agree with Disney either but it was paid for so..


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

We did Sea World and Lego land when the dc's were just 5 and 2.

They both loved Lego Land -- ds still talks about it. Sure, there were things that my dd, who was 2 at the time, couldn't do, but she still had a lot of fun. The day was a bit on the chilly side and a light mist all day -- that didn't even damper a thing.

My ds liked Sea World, but it wasn't a favorite of mine and it was challenging to get around with dd - long stretches of area between exhibits. I didn't find it very young kid friendly, but maybe that was the day we went and the crowd that was there.

We've talked on and off about going to Disneyworld/land, but somehow other things keep popping up that seem more fun.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Legoland! It's less crowded, it has things that the 2 year olds can do, and it's a much calmer park all around.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I think they'd love all 3. If I had to eliminate one, it would definitely be sea world.

We just went to Legoland last month, and Disneyland last year. My kids are currently 3, 5, 7, and 9. There were plenty of rides the youngest could go on at Legoland, and Disneyland, for that matter.

2 yr old's are free at both places - so I'd go now. Not sure if the deals will still be going in the summer, but definitely check online for cheaper tickets. We got 5 days for the price of 1 at Legoland, and 5 days for the price of 3 at Disneyland - the tickets just had to be paid for ahead of time and printed online.


----------



## cjam (Mar 28, 2010)

My kids were 2 and 3 the first time that we went to Disney World and they loved it. Absolutely loved it. Maybe they won't remember the details (although it's been a year and a half and they still remember), but I will never forget the magic. I've never been to Legoland or SeaWorld, but I suspect that the kids may not enjoy sitting still for the SeaWorld shows. I vote Disney, the kids will have a blast.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I've got a 3 yo and 5 yo and we are doing Disney and Sea World (and San Diego Zoo) and skipping Legoland. We have the original legoland in our backyard, so that's out. We will do the rest, because we get to the states every 4-5 years, so it isn't possible to just go next year.

However, if I were in your shoes, I probably would do legoland and Knotts Berry Farm or San Diego Zoo or Animal Park. Then Sea World. And wait for Disney until at least next year. I just don't see 2 yo or 15 mo getting much out of Disney. And I think Sea World would depend on how into aquatic life your 6 yo and 2 yo's are. Last year, when DS was 4 we went to a Sea World type place in Portugal, and the dolphin exhibit made a HUGE impression on him.


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

Our family LOVES Legoland. It is way more family friendly. It is definitely less spectacular than Disney but lots of things to do with the little ones.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
We just went to Legoland last month, and Disneyland last year. My kids are currently 3, 5, 7, and 9. There were plenty of rides the youngest could go on at Legoland, and Disneyland, for that matter.

How tall is your 3 year old?

My dd will be able to ride almost all the rides. It is my nephew I worry about since he is so small. He probably will not be 34-36 inches by then. And I just feel it would be hard on him to have to watch my 2 girls ride the rides if he can't.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I would skip legoland. We went when my youngest was 2, and there were only about three rides he was tall enough to get on. Granted, he was a small two year old, but if you have a 1 year old, he will probably have to sit out most rides, and your two year olds might have to also. There were some rides that had height limits and I couldn't even figure out why they had them. It was very inconvenient to have to go on ALL the rides in shifts. We went last year (when he was three) and he had a blast - but at that point he was BARELY tall enough to squeak by on the rides (and we put him in thick soled shoes). At disney, he's been able to go on most things since he was an infant (in arms). Sea World is fun, too. There aren't many rides, but the ones they have are almost all for littles (They also have a coaster type ride that has height limits) and there are tons of shows and animals to see.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Also against Sea World. I can't get behind taking beautiful wild animals and forcing them to do stupid tricks for humans.

I have a coworker who took her 18 month old to Disney and cant wait to take her back when she's 2, so that should be fine for your bunch.


----------



## 2M's Mom (Aug 4, 2006)

I think all 3 would be fun!

My personal experience, we did Sea World (and SD Zoo) when the kids were almost 2 and almost 3. They LOVED it. We also did Disneyland when the kids were 2 and 3 (and again at 3 and 4 and 4 and 5). I was amazed at how many things a 2 year old can enjoy and do at Disneyland.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been taking my son to SeaWorld regularly since he was 10 months old, and my daughter since she was 8 months. I just took both kids on Tuesday.









And Wednesday I took the baby to Disneyland. It was her 4th visit. We are going as a family in a couple of weeks as well. We have annual passes for SeaWorld and Disneyland, and my almost-5 year old has been to both parks more times than I can count, since he was a baby.

We haven't been to Legoland yet. I want to, but having all these other passes makes going to a different theme park seem even more frivolous!

I think Disneyland might be your best bet. There are tons of rides that have no height restriction, so even the littlest ones can go on them.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

We took DD to Sea World, the Zoo and the Wild Animal Park when she was 2 1/2. DS was 7 months and I don't think he got much out of it. But I'd recommend all three for anyone over the age of one!


----------

